# Post Contest - Steamco Voltage S212 Cab !!!



## GuitarsCanada

It pays to be a GC member folks. Here is yet another fabulous post contest offered up by Steamco Music. The new Voltage S212 Cab










Specs
Impedance: Available in ONE of the following configurations: 4 ohm mono, 8 ohm mono, 16 ohm mono, 8 ohm stereo, 16 ohm stereo
Cabinet Style: Horizontal, straight front - Split, 3/4 or closed back
Connections: 2 - 1/4 inch in/out jacks
Dimensions: 20” T x 30” W x 12” D
Weight: approximately 48 lbs depending on speakers

This cab is being offered up with the standard WGS speakers. The winner of the cab may choose to upgrade the speakers of his/her choice by paying any additional cost above the standard model.

Check out Steamco Music for the full line of gear being offered.

Contest Rules:

This is a post contest. Limit 3 posts per member to this thread. All posts become eligible and a winner will be drawn by random number generator. Each post has a unique number associated with it. Since we are giving away a cab, lets go with some rig pics for this one. 

Best of luck to all members.

Contest runs to 5 pm EST September 18th


----------



## LaRSin

Bring that baby home ..


----------



## Toogy

Here's my current rig:


----------



## JHarasym

Could always use another cab


----------



## k tone

I am in...so in.


----------



## xbolt

My little rig


----------



## pickslide

Was just looking at a 1x12, but a free 2x12 sounds all right by me!


----------



## xbolt

My medium rig


----------



## xbolt

My big rig


----------



## debrad

A 2x12 would be a nice compliment to my old Traynor YGM-3 Guitar Mate!!!


----------



## k tone

Oops forgot rig pics


----------



## jimsz




----------



## auger-1

That would make a great extention cab..
Thanks
GC and Steamco


----------



## k tone

3rd entry (if the first counts)


----------



## walksta

That baby would fit into my rig beautifully...


----------



## zurn

Me wanty me wanty!


----------



## Guitarded88

I am sooo in. Was looking for a mesa 2x12 but this'll do!


----------



## davetcan

Damn, I just started looking around for a 2 x 12, vertical hopefully


----------



## Geriatricrocker

GuitarsCanada said:


> It pays to be a GC member folks. Here is yet another fabulous post contest offered up by Steamco Music. The new Voltage S212 Cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> Impedance: Available in ONE of the following configurations: 4 ohm mono, 8 ohm mono, 16 ohm mono, 8 ohm stereo, 16 ohm stereo
> Cabinet Style: Horizontal, straight front - Split, 3/4 or closed back
> Connections: 2 - 1/4 inch in/out jacks
> Dimensions: 20” T x 30” W x 12” D
> Weight: approximately 48 lbs depending on speakers
> 
> This cab is being offered up with the standard WGS speakers. The winner of the cab may choose to upgrade the speakers of his/her choice by paying any additional cost above the standard model.
> 
> Check out Steamco Music for the full line of gear being offered.
> 
> Contest Rules:
> 
> This is a post contest. Limit 3 posts per member to this thread. All posts become eligible and a winner will be drawn by random number generator. Each post has a unique number associated with it. Since we are giving away a cab, lets go with some rig pics for this one.
> 
> Best of luck to all members.
> 
> Contest runs to 5 pm EST September 18th


Great looking cab, I`ve been using one that I made 25 years ago when times were tight


----------



## HowellsP

*Yeah Baby*

I want one of those!


----------



## zurn

Me wanty me wanty!


----------



## wizardy

Nice Cab!!


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Do I need another cab? No. Do i want one? Abosolutely! Thanks GC and Steamco


----------



## Fragile Man

Just picked up an old JCM 800 and was looking for a 2X12 cab to go with it.


----------



## Milkman

Well, I've been thinking about building up a conventional rig. A 2 X 12 is exactly the cab I would choose.

As far as a rig pic, I don't currently have a normal guitar amp. I go direct.

But, this is one rig I've used over the years.

One of my little girls is sitting on top. She's no little girl anymore however. This must have been twelve or thirteen years ago.


----------



## bucky

Don't really have a rig at the moment, hence the 2x12 would be a nice addition.


----------



## Mindcore

I could use this, so I might as well get in on the fun!


----------



## 335Bob

I'm in. Although I already have two 2x12 cabs. I bet I can use another


----------



## Were We Brave?

Amps!


----------



## Were We Brave?

Guitars!


----------



## Were We Brave?

Aaaaand my new baby!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Love these contests....

My latest...


----------



## kw_guitarguy

Daddy needs a new cab!!! Bring it home to me 

~Andrew


----------



## Nork

KeV and Brent are AWESOME!


----------



## urko99

That cab would sit "Pretty Fine" Under this!


----------



## Milkman

kw_guitarguy said:


> Daddy needs a new cab!!! Bring it home to me
> 
> ~Andrew


Hey man, still digging that Tele? I hope so. I picked up the Firebird recently and it still feels great. It's one of those guitars that just falls somewhere in between a normal Gibson style and a Fender. It just feels and sounds different.










Nice to have something like that.


----------



## lpstudio

I would like one of those things for my 4 watt vox


----------



## zdogma

That's a good looking cab.


----------



## jcayer

I am worthy, I am worthy !!!!


----------



## Starbuck

Free stuff is always good! thanks guys! You ROCK!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi, I'm in!


----------



## fretboard

Very nice looking cabinet. I'd cross my fingers, but I need them to play - and the wife is out of the house with the kids today.

Apparently my main amp is feeling a little shy today...


----------



## russblakely

That's a nice little rig. How many watts? I'd like one like that for smaller gigs. Mine is an F50. Heavy but sweet!


----------



## Fingerbender

Nice looking cabinets. I like the ability to configure them how you choose.


----------



## STR8 SHOT

how do i enter this thing? lol i'm old.


----------



## STR8 SHOT

i only got a marshall 12 mini stack...pretty puny.


----------



## speckledmind

Beem that baby to me Scotty :banana:

My guitar is in the shop, but it gets played on the following rig 

Ya, Ya I Know ! it's a Bass head, but the guitar sounds awesome played on this set up :rockon:


----------



## soldierscry

I would love another cab


----------



## erikm5150

Here's hoping for the win.
Thanks steamco!


----------



## Fragile Man

Fragile Man said:


> Just picked up an old JCM 800 and was looking for a 2X12 cab to go with it.


Don't have a picture of the JCM 800 yet, but here is the amp I use most (the discontinued Traynor YCV15Blue) with one of my favourite guitars.


----------



## bluecoyote

Nice!


----------



## zdogma

fretboard said:


> Very nice looking cabinet. I'd cross my fingers, but I need them to play - and the wife is out of the house with the kids today.
> 
> Apparently my main amp is feeling a little shy today...



Nice backside.


----------



## J-75

I would welcome the addition of an extended cab.


----------



## STR8 SHOT

dumb site,anyway


----------



## Wounded Paw

Yes please


----------



## Bucktron

New gear is always welcomed!


----------



## lilmatty

I could use another piece of heavy gear to lug around... sign me up


----------



## Maverick

I'll take it !!largetongue


----------



## -ST-

McIntyre BluesMaker II with TC Electronic G-Force


--== click the picture to see all the gory details ==--

I bet this would sound great with the Steamco Voltage S212 Cab. 

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Spawnsor

2x12 will do just fine for me. Gotta win!!!


----------



## buckaroobanzai

I'm in, always wanted a Steamco cab but spent money on frivolities like mortgage and groceries.....


----------



## hollowbody

Oooh, I could use another cab for sure!

Here's my current rig:


----------



## Hamstrung

If I can't sell this head at least a nice cab to go with it wouldn't hurt... especially free!


----------



## NorthernII

This would go so well with my 135...please send her home to me.


----------



## hughesp

I really need a 2x12 cab for my larger gigs... just picked up an old traynor YRM-1 head, so this would be awesome.


----------



## Shooting Star

Count me in. Pics of my music room to follow.

Kurt


----------



## Kyle.E.Wyote

Hey,.that cab has my name on it!!...Would be great to have a cab at home as well as the rehearsal space!


----------



## Doctordog

*Free Cab!*

Man, I would love to have one of these!


----------



## warplanegrey

I currently have a voltage s412. Its beyond cool.


----------



## JRguitar

My rig sux, thats why I am IN!!


----------



## shoretyus

Lotsa room in da room


----------



## ikkyu88

*Sign me up...*

That would go nice with my Mesa F50 head.....


----------



## Gretsch6120

One more cab wouldn't hurt


----------



## Robert1950

Don't have pictures of my Roland Blues Cube BC30 1x12. One on the nicest analog SS amps out there. Two channels, TMB. presence, master. Have an Eminence Private Jack in there right now. Here's a borrowed pic.


----------



## ezcomes

my only question is...i've never heard of WGS speakers...who makes them?


----------



## cqdx

Love That Cab! ....


----------



## holyman

That cab would go great with my new Suhr Badger!


----------



## mediapirate

That would be awesome!


----------



## wpsken

Somehow, I can't post a picture of my rig, but I'm in anyway!


----------



## TwangOmatic

Nice cab! it would go well with my Canadian made amp.


----------



## Leif H

I'm in!
I'm in the middle of building a AC15 / TMV amp, and the cab would be icing on the cake. (Bonus would be that I am considering just building it as a head)


----------



## figsfrmthistles

Free is always the best price for me. If I could just win something for once.


----------



## Robert1950

ezcomes said:


> my only question is...i've never heard of WGS speakers...who makes them?



http://wgs4.com/


----------



## silentrage

Sadly I no longer have her.


----------



## vox_rox

Count me in, my Blues Junior (pictured) is no longer functional, sad story about a backyard pool. Would love to go with a head/cab setup for a change.










Peace,
Pierre


----------



## Chubba

first image post - hope it works... 

my deceptively powerful fender Jazzmaster ultralite atop a soon to be functional again 30 watt solid state marshall...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mark2pointzero/4954075257/


----------



## river

This 2x12 would be a great addition to my rig!


----------



## shamus19

I'll enter this one. Thanks.


----------



## cheezyridr

as you can see, i am in need of gear:


----------



## Chubba

always wanted a 2x12 cab for the marshall on the right...


----------



## Big_Daddy

One can never have enough speakers!


----------



## rhh7

Hope I win!


----------



## adamthemute

Real swell of you Steamco and GC. Forgot they were based in Winnipeg. Psst...save on shipping! Give to meee! 

New Traynor amp tomorrow...hopefully. I need a cab so this would work out purrrfectly. Pics to come.


----------



## jxoco

That was easy...


----------



## jrguitars

Could really use this!


----------



## Derek

I go direct or into my powered Yorkville NX25P, but I've been jones'ing for a real amp setup...


----------



## Derek

And since we're allowed 3 times, might as well stack'em together...










It no longer looks like that - took the hockey tape off. It's purple sparkle underneath (yay post 80's), which didn't really fit into the punk gig I was in. Took about 4 hours.


----------



## Derek

And the back. Yep, it's purple.


----------



## greatwease

sign me up, and mail me the cab. Looks cool.

greatwease


----------



## smorgdonkey

Nice rig


----------



## smorgdonkey

'nother nice rig!


----------



## smorgdonkey

Toofer:


----------



## Thames

My god, I was about to build one myself! 

Maybe SantaClaus will be in advance this year !! 

....


----------



## Sneaky

I need a shiney new 2x12. Alls I've got now is this old Berkley cab.


----------



## sse1990

Here is my current setup


----------



## sse1990

Just got this head basically for free


----------



## sse1990

The "new" old head in it's new home for now till I get a cab for it.


----------



## Sneaky

Last months rig (I gotta clean up the pedal board).


----------



## Sneaky

Wicker-mania!


----------



## Magicratt

Count me in. Pics to follow!!


----------



## pickslide

I'm in....again


----------



## breakfast

Good luck to all!!

Here's my Tele and Bassman RI


----------



## lexx

I need a new cab!!!!


----------



## Brennan

Sign me up!

Here are my current amps and cabs (always room for one more).


----------



## Fader

Me want cab.


----------



## erikm5150

come on, new cab!


----------



## Big_Daddy

Second post!


----------



## Greg Ellis

Awesome looking cabinet. I'd love to own it.


----------



## onehourlater

*In need!*

I could use something a bit louder


----------



## Chito

This is my present rig:


----------



## AlterEgo

*Just in time for my Gemini-5*

Home made tube amp... I was planning to buy a 2x12 for this baby... I would definitely use it!!!!

http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab316/alterego_photo/AX84 HO/P1070946.jpg

Cheers


----------



## HiLift

Just registered with Guitars Canada and the first thing I recieved was an invitation to enter this contest!
I LOVE this place already! I sure would like to bring the Voltage S212 home.
My noisemaker.....


----------



## HiLift

My practice combo - Ampeg BA112


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

3 posts, eh? Well, then I guess I'll just post one of each rig!

#1: Fender '65 Super Reverb reissue (no mods except for the blue jewel)


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

#2 (bass rig):

Traynor YBA200 + YBX1510 cab


----------



## webweave

*Here's one rig...*

I'm hanging at the GF's so I got to have some kind of rig after all? 
-Fender HRR-50 owned, toured and modded by PhilX
-Crappy hand made 2-12 cab with Celestion G12L125 wired for 4 or 16 ohm
-100 watt all tube Frasier rack amp modified for guitar with 4-EL34
-Yamaha G-5 practice amp
-Hand built 8 watt mini amp 2-EL84
-Modified Hi-Fi amp for guitar 15 watt 2-EL84

Mixer and 1U rack amp are used for keyboards.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

#3: 1973 Fender Champ (tape is to mark mic location for recording)










That cab would go awful sweet with this one...


----------



## bluecoyote

Could use this cab to complement my Vox amp ... and beside my electric blue Fender Stratocaster, I have this bad boy:










.. and I am always looking for one of these:


----------



## Zeegler

I could always use another cab. 

Oh yeah, here's one of my current rigs.


----------



## sh333

I am in!!


----------



## Rambozo

I'm still runnin' my old crumby peavey practice amp... This would sure be better hehe


----------



## Rambozo

Have an SG standard and strat... Nice guitars but like I said my amp isn't worth sh+t...


----------



## WCGill

Easier than making them. Check my sig for my rig(s).


----------



## Rambozo

and a third post to help my odds.


----------



## Beltone

...and it's a good looking cab too!


----------



## mrmatt1972

WOW! This thread is filling up fast! I'd love a 4 ohm 2x12 cab! Count me in.








[/IMG]


----------



## tallhouserecordingco

A new cab would be a welcome addition!


----------



## meez

I wouldn't mind having one of these


----------



## Chito

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## puckhead

#1


----------



## puckhead

#2 there's a borrowed yorkville in there


----------



## puckhead

#3


----------



## NeilH

My home-built 1x12 extension cab. The grill cloth and piping were ordered from SteamCo so it seems appropriate to post a couple of pictures...


----------



## rev156

I'll take that for a dollar!
Here's my axe's:







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## rev156

Post #2
The main rig:


----------



## rev156

Post #3
The grab and go rig:









The cab would go great with the new head I'm having built by Jeff at DSR Amplification.


----------



## Diablo

Heeeere cabinet, cabinet, cabinet!
Heeeere cabinet, cabinet, cabinet!


----------



## james on bass

:waveost.


----------



## sculpin

*Hmmm...What impedance would be best....*

That would be a sweet cab for my future friends new line of boutique amps that I hope to be an owner of soon!


----------



## sculpin

Ooops! That would be friends future line of amps! LOL Not future friend...


----------



## pughwilliam

#1 : Seagull MJM6 - made my wife jealous!

Picasa Web Albums - William - Seagull MJM6


----------



## sscups

Sign me up, thanks. Current rig is Tele + Blues Jr. Extension cabinet would be great : )


----------



## pughwilliam

#2 1976 Fender Champ

http://picasaweb.google.ca/pugh.william/1976Champ?authkey=Gv1sRgCNzX1Lz9r7Hqcw#5441920872009635106


----------



## bobb

Post #1


----------



## Big_Daddy

3rd post!!


----------



## Super 100

In!


----------



## The Grin

I wish to win because I haven't won anything before. Lottery would be nice.


----------



## The Grin

Figured i would Pop this up too.


----------



## Brennan

Post 2, here's an older shot.










and just for fun, here's an old collection shot (it's about twice as big now)


----------



## bischbd

Might go nice with a Mesa Mark V!


----------



## snacker

the purple beltone would sound great through a 2X12


----------



## esdreas

about to pull the trigger on a marshall jtm45... still lookin' for a cab. this would be great!


----------



## croy78

I like cabs... my wife doesn't like them so much... help me in my fight to keep my manhood!!


----------



## snacker

my 1957 gibson ga-400 would sound great through an additional 2 X12


----------



## snacker

national (not sure of year)


----------



## PaulS

I was looking for a 2 X 10 but a 2 X 12 will do also. Count me in, next post I'll show the head I would use it with...


----------



## krall

Well, here's a rig pic:


----------



## krall

Should mention that 2x12 cab would be great with my '64 Traynor Bassmaster!


----------



## Shiny_Beast




----------



## Stratin2traynor

It's about that time again. Another entry in the books!


----------



## screamingdaisy

I don't really need another cab. I'm just here to look at pictures.


----------



## brimc76

Count me in on this one.


----------



## gtone

I'll play, as I love SteamCo and Warehouse Guitar speakers (never tried these cabs, but they sound/look awesome!).

Here's one rig, a toneful combination of modern Hamer and vintage Fender. Best part is ya don't need any effects - just a good cord (picks are optional!).


----------



## bleedingfingers

I could really use a good guitar cab so here goes .
thanks gc and steamco B.


----------



## bonita8983

I'd sure love to hear my THD Univalve pushing the Steamco Voltage.


----------



## warplanegrey

Welp, here's my rig pic (slightly out of date, as I no longer have the Diezel)










God I hope I get this cab. lol


----------



## Woof

That would nicely enhance my peavey classic 30


----------



## jethrodebodine1

I'm in. Lots of options to choose from.


----------



## Fader

[/IMG]

Two...


----------



## LaRSin

OH YEA


----------



## Twangbanger

*SteamCo*

I don't have a head but a Voltage S212 might just get me interested:banana:


----------



## mjt11860

*steamco cab contest*

i want one!!


----------



## mjt11860

does anyone have one of these? how nice r they?


----------



## Peter

Another great contest, GC! Nice to see so many Egnaters in here too!

Here's mine, and BOY do I ever need a new cab - this Marshall lead cab is from the 80's and it shows:


----------



## dhutchings

I like pie.


----------



## denthevetteman7

I was just thinking of buying a new rig but a free one is even better.


----------



## Guest

You can never have too much gear.


----------



## GP_Hawk

Sweet! I'm in...could always use another cab.


----------



## GP_Hawk

sse1990 said:


> Just got this head basically for free


Sweet find! I know someone who re-tolexed his and it looks great with a new cab.


----------



## GP_Hawk

Tried to attach in last post but didn't work...here's my current rig. A Phaez DC 14w on the right, Phaez HRM/HotCat on the left, and the Lab Series L9 used for FX for both amps. Just waiting on the tolex for the HRM head cabsdsre


----------



## Pneumonic

Newest additions:


----------



## scratch

*wow, another great draw!!!*

count me in, the cab look awsome!


----------



## roadkill

*Works for me*

Nice cab! I'll take one!


----------



## The Grin

Cabs go very well with new babys...


----------



## krall

That cab needs to come out east!


----------



## rollingdam

Count me in


----------



## Metal#J#

Rigs of the past........









































I actually don't have a full pic of my current rig.......that's a third of it on the left.

J


----------



## brimc76

I'd love to have a 212 to go with my Traynor YCS50H.


----------



## Editor

*Gotta Have It*

Man! I could use a cabinet right about now. Here's a blurry foto of my rig _(I think the blurriness adds to the *pity factor* don't you? ;-)
_







[/IMG]

There's not a brand name amongst the mess -- 'cept for the V-Amp feeding the teeny Vox and the Traynor Mono Bloc taking a line out from the Vox. I generally rescue pieces of wood from the trash bin & restore them to health. The Strat wannabe (I have no idea what it was before) has a couple of tapped Dimarzios and a no-name dual in the bridge position. The LP copy (a Vibra (whut's that???) in its first incarnation) is just about finished - all new wiring and a great neck/intonation setup done buy a friend.

What can I say? I'm poor but I gotta play 

Consider me entered.


----------



## zontar

Can a previous winner win again?
Hey I don't know that I need the cab, but I'll post one time to say, hello--and to wish everybody the best--I hope the cab goes to whoever needs it the most.

Here's my rig from many, many years ago.


----------



## zbfzbf

Pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## sskalewis

Great contest! Count me in!


----------



## copperhead

im ,in like flint


----------



## Metal#J#

Second............almost forgot this. Didn't have it for long.


----------



## Fournier

*Hi!*

Hope to win this one i need it


----------



## copperhead

Letmetellya man!!! dangoldCK1isjustlikekatnipman!!! -Boomhower


----------



## shoretyus

post #2


----------



## djem

I'd love to have that cabinet. I need one so bad to run an old head.


----------



## copperhead

now where am i gonna put that cab


----------



## SUBnet192

That would be a cool addition to the home studio i'm building!


----------



## roaddoc

come on cab lol


----------



## jimsmith

gimme gimme gimme. i need some more. gimme gimme gimme. don't ask what fore.


----------



## adamthemute

New gear: Got a Emma ReezaFRATzitz v2. Fantastic pedal!


----------



## corailz

One of my favourites setups i've had(Still have the Terror and the Cab)!!!


----------



## NeilH

My daughter's setup... Squier Affinity Strat, Digitech RP355 into powered speakers.


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## bobb

#2. Got a bit of an amp in the pic...


----------



## hollowbody

For #2, it's not my current rig, but one of my favourite combinations from the past.


----------



## Bevo

Ooohhh I like the souds of this contest, need to update my rig pics though.
Sign me up!


----------



## LaRSin

Blonde is nice


----------



## Tightbutloose

Would love that cab! Count me in :banana:


----------



## zdogma

LaRSin said:


> Blonde is nice


Love that tele! (post #3)


----------



## bw66

Sure, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Permanent Wood

That's a Great Cab. Thanks I'll take one.


----------



## vasthorizon

Here's mine:


----------



## Milkman

Mmmmm 2 x 12 with a nice simple low wattage head.

I'm in. Thanks to Steamco and GC!


----------



## ggman

Oh please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please pleeeease let me be the one. I'll give it a good home!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Need to get a second post in here. 
. 

Hmmm. Can't post a pic via tapatalk for some reason.


----------



## warplanegrey

This is what my pedalboard looks like (for the most part)











You know....to go along with the rig pic I posted a little while back.


----------



## djem

numero dos


----------



## lilmatty

hey im posting again... cmon lady luck


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Sweet, count me in... i'll post a rig pic later.


----------



## bonita8983

Man, could I use this for the bigger gigs. 2 12s sing the blues.


----------



## AlcolmX

Note the Crybaby mic stand... I finally found a use for it after buying the CAE wah. Haha


----------



## DavidP

*I'm in!!*

Building a TW Express this winter so need a cab to go with. Current rig is a pair of Deluxes (tween 5E3 and a SFDR). Pics to follow!!


----------



## Steadfastly

This is my present combo amp. A Traynor DG60R.


----------



## Steadfastly

ggman said:


> Oh please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please please pleeeease let me be the one. I'll give it a good home!


If manners worked, you would be the winner!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Number three. 
The new LP wants to move more air!!


----------



## Cort Strummer

here is an old pic of my rig, I will post some after pics later on.


----------



## Lincoln

Count me in please


----------



## J-75

I would really like to use the 2x12 cab with this:


----------



## Drews240

The daily!


----------



## Ti-Ron

i'm all in!!!


----------



## hollowbody

Last one for me. Here's a pic of my band from this weekend's gig. I'm rocking my Marshall rig on the right in my ridiculous hat.


----------



## pickslide

This makes 3


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

*My Bass Setup*

Ibanez Gio Bass and practice bass amp. Also, Behringer Xenyx USB/FX mixer.


----------



## Chito

Last one for me:


----------



## JSX/6505

This would be a quick drive to pick up if I won! Fingers are crossed!


----------



## mhammer

At a certain point, I have to wean myself off of 8" speakers. This may be it.


----------



## jimmygtr

A 2 x 12 with Traynor would equal good times (loud good times)


----------



## bonita8983

I'm sure the Steamco would play nice with my other friends.


----------



## ne1roc

Here the band rig. mine is the Roadster/Bogner rig.


----------



## mokomon

I could sure use that cabinet.Right now I am using an old radio as my cab for my home made head


----------



## sivs

Sure, I'd find use for a cab! Here's one of my amps and regular setups...


----------



## hardasmum

Options are always good!


----------



## greco

Many thanks to Steamco for offering this prize !











This '65 isn't mine...but I do have one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluecoyote

You bet I could use a 2x12 cabinet!


----------



## greco

My other amp:










Cheers

Dave


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

*Would it work with this?*

I think I could use this tube amp to run the cab but I don't know a lot about big sound gear. 

I've never even turned this Pignose up past 3, but then I've never yet tried playing with other musicians around. I hear that's fun, though.

But don't worry if I win it....
If I realize I have no use for it, I do have a secondhand shop... and this would be the coolest thing here!










Can someone please answer:
Is there any reason to time or space out our 3 entry posts?
Like... do we have better or worse odds if we post all three in a row... or does it make a difference at all?
Not that I'm trying to boost my chances... I just don't want to post in a way that looks like I don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## Woof

So now I'm thinking about buying a new head if I win the cab 
The acquisitions never end do they?


----------



## naisen

ooh i like that cab. i will make a post now and follow up with a couple rig pics!


----------



## torndownunit

Current rig photo'd. Reverend Flatroc (older chambered model), Orange Tiny Terror, Avatar 1x12 cab. That Tiny Terror is itching for a bigger cab.


----------



## Fader

Three. Not mine. Taken at the House of Guitars. I ran out of gear pics. Sorry.


----------



## sskalewis

Just starting out so new cab would be great!


----------



## mrmatt1972

My next rig (hopefully), someone just needs to buy my Blueshawk. The cab will go nice under my Handsome devil, which I don't have a picture of.


----------



## Hamstrung

Had to dig into the archives for a rig pic... No longer have the head but I still have this cab... A new one would be nice!


----------



## ryanthorne

yup definitly could use a cab like that loaded with two alnicos for my new vox type amp i am buying


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Pick me........please


----------



## washburned

Can't seem to get a picture up, but I'd still love a shot at winning that cab.


----------



## sskalewis

Here is what I have now, new cab would be nice!


----------



## debrad

I'd love to run the output of this little circuit into the Steamco Voltage S212!!!


----------



## Nork

Get'er done!


----------



## urko99

Here's my second Post. This is the Rig I used on a recent outdoor party.


----------



## vgtech

*Cab Contast*

I repair amps for a living and have a homemade 1x12 with an EV pa speaker. It would be nice to have a real guitar cab.


----------



## vgtech

Of course it should have read "Cab Contest"


----------



## hughesp

2nd post! A new cab would really help me get the sound I need in my current band:

www.myspace.com/chasingarcadia


----------



## AlterEgo

Here is why I need this cab....








I know I know it is a shame...
Some would say that it give me a "unique" tone... :banana: I'm just thinking that my GEMINI-5 (home made Tube amp) deserve this 2x12 cab :rockon: 

2nd post BTW....


----------



## sard

I would love to take that cab for a ride...!


----------



## zurn

Just got this cab, so I'll use my last submission on it


----------



## Robert1950

Vox Pathfinder 15R. Not bad for a cheap little analog SS amp. Here's a panel shot:


----------



## HiLift

My third post here!
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## torndownunit

Second post. Rig posted in first post. Thanks for another great contest.


----------



## RRPG

Got to get in on this, would love a custom 2x12!!


----------



## Rideski

I could use a 212 for my Reinhardt!


----------



## Rideski

Second post!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Thanks again to Steamco Music for providing this great prize


----------



## MarkS

My amp is pushing over 45 years old its time for a backup to ease the load on this thing.


----------



## Leif H

Second post to help me, let's hope!


----------



## NeilH

Third post. My stuff...


----------



## Budda

what about an older rig pic? it looks more badass anyway haha


----------



## SetMeFree

This cab would go great with the Orange TH30 I'm thinking about getting, if it's ever released...


----------



## stever67

Here's one incarnation of what I've been playing:


----------



## Robert1950

Third and last post. I would like to get one of these,... if they ever come out. First schedule for April, then July, and now October, the 5w Jet City Pico Valve. Designed by Andy Marshall and licensed by THD Electronics for Jet City. Can use any Octal power tube, 6V6 to KT88 or whatever.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Last post. A photo of some long gone amps I once had.


----------



## Metal#J#

Just looked thru all 30 pages..........

Last one for me.

Thanks to Steamco!

J


----------



## vasthorizon

Second post for me! Thanks Steamco!


----------



## bobb

Third and last post for me.

My pair of JCM900s. Big amp(100w) on top, little amp(50w) on bottom


----------



## salvatruco

I am in.......thanks


----------



## Barcham

Count me in!


----------



## sanfordgroove

You can never have too many amps, cabs, configurations to play with.


----------



## HandsomeJake

That thing looks beautiful.


----------



## wkriski

*My Gear *

Got rid of marshall cab and ADA poweramp/preamp years ago..down to pod xt









Recently moved so don't have my blues junior at the moment but new amp would be nice


----------



## 200 Motels

Weird. Can't seem to post images. 

My old ass Marshall.


----------



## 200 Motels




----------



## SirMyghin

My rig, nice and simple


----------



## marcos

*Steamco cab.*

Does it come in purple? LOL
I want one too !!!!


----------



## jukebob

*sounds good*

enter me in the draw and I'll be better able to hear myself


----------



## Metal Man

I'm in! I need a new cab to go with my GuitarRig setup!


----------



## catguy

WOW!! that cab sure would look good along with my new Tele® custom from Prairie Custom Guitars
Custom Made Tele® Style Guitars.
Bet it will sound great to )


----------



## cndgtrplyr

I guess a Peavey Bravo could always use a bigger set of vocal chords


----------



## Cort Strummer

Here is my second,


----------



## gppsofla

What is a cab and why do I need one?


----------



## JimmyJames

*Cool*

Been thinking about getting a smaller, alternative cab to my marshall 4x12 for my traynor yba-1

Cheers,
James


----------



## Cort Strummer

gppsofla said:


> What is a cab and why do I need one?


If you dont know, then you dont need one... =P

A cab is just a box with speakers in it, you can connect it to some combo amps for a better sound, or they are mainly meant to be used with a amp head. Which is a guitar amp that doesnt have a built in speaker.


----------



## gregterry

I'd post a pic, but it would be of my lonely ole Bassman head, I need a cab!! Now if I could just win one............


----------



## fuzzface74

I don't have a current rig shot, but I'm in for sure!


----------



## mcorlett

*Cab Contest!*

Cool idea to post pics of current rigs too.... i just received the most tone-full, sustain crazy, beautiful playing guitar I've ever owned (Electrical Guitar Company S1... it's all aluminum... incredible!)... split through both channels of a blackface bassman (66 or 67... not sure... beat to hell, no collector!)... and into 2 cabs I made of baltic birch (first builds I've done)... Be nice to have more refinement for the refined axe! 








)


----------



## fuzzface74

Oh maybe I have a pic...


----------



## fuzzface74

Nope, can't find one.


----------



## stratmaniac

A little something for the old Bandmaster Reverb, perhaps?


----------



## colchar

I think that cab would work great with my Marshall Class 5:

http://i917.photobucket.com/albums/ad13/colchar/Marshall Class 5/008.jpg


----------



## barrenlander

*cab*

great looking cab, filled with appropriate drivers will sound great with any amp.
TC


----------



## blueshores_guy

I'm in.








"]


----------



## blueshores_guy

I'm still in.
Would definitely use that cab with this one: (would need to find a head first, though)......








[/URL]


----------



## blueshores_guy

I'm really in.
Maybe I'd use it with the one on the right.........








"]


----------



## rollingdam

would go well with this


----------



## Caribou_Chris

or these:


----------



## BigNorm

Sorry...double post. Must be my age..loll


----------



## BigNorm

Count me in...I'de be so please to win this 2X12 cabinet !


----------



## Rydock

Here is my Mesa Mark IV. I Build the headshell myself









On top of my Avatar 2x12


----------



## Rydock

Here is my VOX AC4tv-mini









Ikea Gorm pedalboard I built use with my Mark IV rig


----------



## Rydock

Edwards









Warmoth project (incomplete/no funds to continue)









ESP japan custom


----------



## blueswede

I"m all in...


----------



## moray james

*Traynor rig...*

Like that soft brown Traynor rig,looks awsome. I had a guitat mate from 1967 rebuilt for my kid and put a high effiency (100 db plus) 12 inch Emminence with a four inch VC the driver alone weighs 26 pounds but sounds fantastic.


----------



## Hamstrung

Here's an oldy of mine...


----------



## tech_1230

*My Rig*

My Rig is a Godin Velocity with a Traynor DG 60


----------



## jimihendrix

post numero uno of three...


----------



## Lincoln

Post #2 for me. My Dinosaur


----------



## J-75

I'm trying again...


----------



## Cort Strummer

final entry


----------



## northernfan

I've been thinking about a new cab and head lately. Would be great to only have to buy the head.

Dave


----------



## AlterEgo

Third and last post for me.

Thanks to Steamco for providing this great prize , and GC for the contest!!!


----------



## RAZRBAKK

I can't find any pictures of my rig, so I'll just post what I have.

Dot On Shaft Black LP style ----> Vox Tonelab LE ----> Poweramp section of a Kustom Quad 200 DFX ----> a borrowed Yorkville 2x12. It would be great to get one of my own...


----------



## guitarver

*It's just about as big as that and twice as aerodynamic!*



GuitarsCanada said:


> It pays to be a GC member folks. Here is yet another fabulous post contest offered up by Steamco Music. The new Voltage S212 Cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/321bob/evil%20dead%20tele%20bass/?action=view&current=80f219f9.pbw[/video]
> 
> Specs
> Impedance: Available in ONE of the following configurations: 4 ohm mono, 8 ohm mono, 16 ohm mono, 8 ohm stereo, 16 ohm stereo
> Cabinet Style: Horizontal, straight front - Split, 3/4 or closed back
> Connections: 2 - 1/4 inch in/out jacks
> Dimensions: 20” T x 30” W x 12” D
> Weight: approximately 48 lbs depending on speakers
> 
> This cab is being offered up with the standard WGS speakers. The winner of the cab may choose to upgrade the speakers of his/her choice by paying any additional cost above the standard model.
> 
> Check out Steamco Music for the full line of gear being offered.
> 
> Contest Rules:
> 
> This is a post contest. Limit 3 posts per member to this thread. All posts become eligible and a winner will be drawn by random number generator. Each post has a unique number associated with it. Since we are giving away a cab, lets go with some rig pics for this one.
> 
> Best of luck to all members.
> 
> Contest runs to 5 pm EST September 18th


Yes a nice thing for my collection of things that will be put to good use in my quest for more things. )


----------



## guitarver

*For The post contest offered up by Steamco Music.*



GuitarsCanada said:


> It pays to be a GC member folks. Here is yet another fabulous post contest offered up by Steamco Music. The new Voltage S212 Cab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video]http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i194/321bob/evil%20dead%20tele%20bass/?action=view&current=80f219f9.pbw[/video]
> 
> Specs
> Impedance: Available in ONE of the following configurations: 4 ohm mono, 8 ohm mono, 16 ohm mono, 8 ohm stereo, 16 ohm stereo
> Cabinet Style: Horizontal, straight front - Split, 3/4 or closed back
> Connections: 2 - 1/4 inch in/out jacks
> Dimensions: 20” T x 30” W x 12” D
> Weight: approximately 48 lbs depending on speakers
> 
> This cab is being offered up with the standard WGS speakers. The winner of the cab may choose to upgrade the speakers of his/her choice by paying any additional cost above the standard model.
> 
> Check out Steamco Music for the full line of gear being offered.
> 
> Contest Rules:
> 
> This is a post contest. Limit 3 posts per member to this thread. All posts become eligible and a winner will be drawn by random number generator. Each post has a unique number associated with it. Since we are giving away a cab, lets go with some rig pics for this one.
> 
> Best of luck to all members.
> 
> Contest runs to 5 pm EST September 18th




*Yes a nice thing for my collection of things that will be put to good use in my quest for more things. )*

"Once upon a pool table there lived a short haired butcher's boy...Her father was in a long story cut short in the middle of his life sentence." - Sir Winston O. Boogie

Here's something I made. Lots of fun


----------



## Budda

My birthday is this month, this would make a great gift! Especially since I don't have a cab at home right now..


----------



## anaerobe

I'm in. 

Ian


----------



## blacktooth

Don't currently have any rig worth showing off, just a crappy VOX practice amp. Sold my Randall Half Stack earlier this year to clear out some debts, and boy do I ever regret that!! a 2x12 would certainly be a welcome addition, should give me that kick the pants I need to save up for a new head!


----------



## mcorlett

Second entry! C'mon cab! (WGS are nice speakers! I put one in my 15xhorn... it's sweet)


----------



## eveready

*Hmm 2x12 you say!?!*

I am in...all the way in!


----------



## Valdez

Steamco Voltage S212 Cab, please!


----------



## ezcomes

was gonna wait another day...but...here's the last of my trio


----------



## GuyPaul

Bet it would sound great with my modified Epi Valve Jr.


----------



## alman

Here's humble version of my rig.










Al


----------



## Built4Speed

Contest and a chance to post rig pics! Count me in...

Guitars....


----------



## Built4Speed

Amps... As you can see I'm already a Voltage cabs fan.


----------



## Built4Speed

And a pedalboard closeup...


----------



## sonic635

Would work great with my Rivera Quiana....


----------



## Oylerz

I could go for this... it would compliment the Les Paul I'm about to order quite nicely!


----------



## Oylerz

Oh, by the way I don't really have a 'rig'... lol.
I guess it consists of a Taylor 214ce - Boss TU-2 - Traynor Acoustic Amp and Mogami cables from Lava to tie it all together. I'm about to order a Les Paul Studio (Fireburst) to use with my little Squier amp so this cab would be a great excuse to get the wife to let me buy a head...


----------



## wintle

Three posts, eh? May have to take a rig pic or two...

Cheers


----------



## Shiny_Beast




----------



## lobo44

Free is my favourite fruit !!


----------



## nordlav

My Carvin Nomad V30


----------



## jimihendrix

post number 2 of 3...


----------



## Rossi46

Would love a cab, right now I am running an Atomic reactor behind a Pod Xt live.


----------



## debrad

Here's hoping ONE of my three posts is the winner...Not only would I love to add a nice 2x12 Steamco cabinet to my collection, I know it would drive my wife insane to see MORE guitar equipment coming into the house!!!


----------



## 1961mojo

I have a very lonely 33w tube head and it needs a 2x12 to go with it.


----------



## blacktooth

2/3 lucky birthday post hopefully!


----------



## Brennan

Here's my third post. Sadly I have no pics to attach ... I'll try to add one later. =P


----------



## allthumbs56

alright then .... I've been wanting a 2x12 for some time...... here's one rig .....


----------



## mikerockstar

First post! Just bought a little Peavey Vypyr Tube 60 combo. Surprisingly great little combo, and could use a 2x12 cab to really beef up the tone!


----------



## allthumbs56

Number two!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allthumbs56

Better add number three while I'm at it ..............


----------



## naisen

i just have this one shot of my SE reclining seductively..


----------



## naisen

here the HT-5 and my massive board for post #3


----------



## djem

my third and final post.

note to mod: believe it or not, i do not have a single rig pic at all. just individual pictures of my guitars and amps.


----------



## Nork

this is my final entry. i have no actual rig pic either, because i'm lame.


----------



## nordlav

My "blues" practice amp, lol
Orange Crush CR30


----------



## ESP992

My "rig" http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/ESP992/002.jpg


----------



## the_fender_guy

I'm going to have to take a picture or two.


----------



## jimihendrix

post three outta three...


----------



## kkiinnggeerr

mo'gear please!


----------



## KujaSE

My bands gear onstage


----------



## KujaSE

And two, jamming on an older rig!


----------



## KujaSE

And the evil Twin!


----------



## thebrokenhammer

I already have a place set up for it!!!!!!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Almost forgot about this. Hopefully I can take a quick snapshot.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Ah, I forgot I have a crappy one on my phone


----------



## nordlav

No cab, but this Fender Frontman speaks volumes ---- I need that Voltage cab!


----------



## the_fender_guy

This could use a Steamco Voltage S212 Cab to keep it company.


----------



## Peter

My old solid state rig


----------



## vasthorizon

My old rig:


----------



## Swervin55

OK


----------



## buckaroobanzai

Photo of the tube amp I built from a wrecked Garnet SS...


----------



## buckaroobanzai

My twin-Tele rig


----------



## Skiddlydiddly

Would be cool if my first post won me something cool like this.


----------



## 1961mojo

Send me that Steamco cab, I have a very lonely 33w tube head that needs the company.


----------



## Ti-Ron

A free cab is a good reason to buy a brand new head!


----------



## weener

*voltage s212*

I am in.You can never have too many cabs.


----------



## dres_x

I want one!!!


----------



## dres_x

I don't have a camera but this would go really well in my room


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest ends tomorrow at 5 PM. Get in while you can


----------



## mario

Really could use a new cab for this great sounding Musicman head. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## [email protected]

marcos said:


> Does it come in purple? LOL
> I want one too !!!!


Why yes it does!
Just so you know, the winner can choose tolex color, grill cloth, piping and hardware color,standard WGS speakers, wiring (impedance) as well as closed, split open or 3/4 open back. 
Here are the available options:

*Available Tolex Covering:* Marshall style Black, Fender style Black, Vintage Hiwatt/Vox style Black, Mesa style Black, Marshall style Red, Marshall style White, Marshall style Green, Marshall style Purple, Fender style Smooth Blonde, Fender style Rough Blonde, Rough Orange, British Cocoa, Brown Western

*Available Fabric Grills:* Marshall/Mesa style Black Jute, Marshall/Mesa style Tan Jute, Voltage Black Tan Jute/Mesa style Gold Jute, Fender style Black, Fender style Wheat, Fender style Black/White /Silver, Fender style Blue/White /Silver, Fender style Turquoise/White /Silver Fender style Oxblood, Fender style Oxblood w/ Gold Stripe, Ampeg style Black/Silver 

*Available Piping:* White, Black, Gold, Silver or none if you prefer

*Available Logo:* White w/Black outline, Black w/ White outline

*Impedance:* Available in ONE of the following configurations: 4 ohm mono, 8 ohm mono, 16 ohm mono, 8 ohm stereo, and 16 ohm stereo.

*Available WGS Drivers:* Veteran 30 - 60w, Retro 30 - 75w, ET65 - 65w ,Reaper - 30w ,Reaper HP - 50w Reaper 55hz - 30w, British Lead - 80w, HM75 - 75w, Green Beret - 25w, G12C - 75w

If anyone has any questions about anything, please let me know and good luck to all!!


----------



## Greenbacker

Man. Nice looking cabs!

I realize I'm limping in here a little late, but why not?

I know these two don't go together, but they look pretty nice together:


----------



## Greenbacker

And the Beast:


----------



## Greenbacker

And this 3rd post would be where I would put a certain Steamco cab with maybe a new Jet City head!


----------



## [email protected]

oh and I forgot to mention that there are more info, pics of the material swatches and pics of completed cabs in the gallery of the Voltage site
*www.voltageamps.ca*


----------



## lrocs

Hey Kev, brent, thx for all the help on my orders. Could use that cab for sure, lrocs.


----------



## squick

*Steamco Cool Cab Calls Cool Cats Come Quickly*

Yes, include me in the list of entries for this sweet piece of gear!

Squick


----------



## strumbywire

*I have just the place.....*

Yes, that Voltage cab would look very nice with a new head.


----------



## the_fender_guy

My camera has been misplaced so this picture is like my 4210 but mine has the metal toggle switches and this is my 3rd post in the thread,


----------



## Lincoln

My third & final post


----------



## WannabeGood

My usual rig...............guitar changes on occasion.










Regards,


----------



## WannabeGood

Try again..............post #2










Regards,


----------



## WannabeGood

Final post #3








[/IMG]

Regards,

p.s. Sorry for the low quality pics.......taken in a hurry just to have something to enter the contest. Good luck to all.


----------



## sscups

2nd post, here's hoping


----------



## sscups

3rd and final post : )


----------



## davetcan

2nd post, please, please, please


----------



## jimsz




----------



## jimsz

Third post...


----------



## dres_x

One last post! Wish me luck! haha


----------



## Rumble_b

I hope this gets me in. My camera is dead. Just imagine a pic of my old Kent amp I picked up for $4 this summer at a garage sale. lol


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest closes in a few minutes, get in while you can


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest closed, winner to be announced shortly


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winning post is #203 Thats right folks post #203


----------



## Cort Strummer

Congrats to copperhead!


----------



## copperhead

now that's amazing ...... sweet


----------



## puckhead

congrats Copperhead!

allright, I await the next one :wave:


----------



## hollowbody

Always the bridesmaid 

Congrats copperhead!


----------



## the_fender_guy

Congratulations Copperhead. 
Post a review when you get it.


----------



## AlterEgo

Congrat Copperhead!!!

Please post a review, I'm planning to buy one anyway, either a 1x12 or 2x12. Let us know which speaker you pick... A picture would be nice too!!!!

Have fun with your new cabinet!

Cheers!


----------



## zontar

Congrats, of course it's easier to do this when I won a previous contest & I don't have a lot of use for this one...


Seriously though, enjoy it.
Pretty cool thing to win for simply posting on a guitar forum.


----------



## Milkman

Congratulatons Copperhead!

And thanks to Steamco and GC for this great prize.


----------



## jimsz

Congratulations Copperhead! Great picture.

Kudos to Steamco for offering the prize!


----------



## copperhead

wow .now this is a forum . thanks guys & thanks GUITARSCANADA & of coarse ,thank you STEAMCO for this wonderful cab :bow::rockon2::bow:kksjur


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats to Copperhead and thanks to everyone who entered. 
We hope that you think of Voltage Guitar Cabinets the next time you are considering a cab purchase!!!!


----------



## jonnytheneedle

yep rock quick reply


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Here are some pictures of the winning cab, as ordered by our winner, Copperhead. Pictures courtesy of Steamco


----------



## davetcan

Awesome looking cab, congratulations !!!!


----------



## Cort Strummer

just make sure you deliver it to my house care of copperhead. =P


----------



## rollingdam

post no 3 ....


----------



## Robboman

Hi guys.. haven't been here in quite some time!


----------



## Bevo

Congratulations!

I did not even see this prize, see what happens when life gets in the way of music....
Just over a month ago I lost my music room to an inlaw that moved in for a bit. I get it back on Saturday whooo hooo!!!


----------



## cheezyridr

gorgeous! congratulations!


----------



## The Grin

Jealous... Oh well, Im in a draw for the Blue Lightning Dime, and its presented by Dimes widow. Sweet lady... Anyway, enjoy the cab dude.


----------



## copperhead

Looked what showed up yesterday ....WOW








this thing is a beauty & built very solid 
excellent craftsmanship that's for sure i love everything about it 
 It turned my blues jr in to a blues sr , no more boxy sound 
with the Reaper hp speakers gives you can get very good versatility 
they are very warm sounding & crisp , there's no trouble to get the glassy fender tones with a strat & some serious crunch out of them with the paul, this thing really rocks 
i couldn't be happier especially when it was free 
.but if i had to buy it it would be worth every penny 
thanks again Steamco this thing is awesome 
& thanks Guitarscanada -no better place on the net to be 
thanks everyone .......:bow::smilie_flagge17::rockon2:


----------

